# Put a leveling kit on my tonight..



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

started at 7:00 after dinner, was done by 8:40, and was well worth it!
no more of the "nose dive" here. very cheap and easy to install.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

what brand did u use ?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

What year and make truck?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

2005 ram 3500 drw, i used "hell bent steel" brand, 70.00 from ebay, free shipping, excellent quality and fit.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I here you on the nose dive thing...my F-350 was the same before I picked up the front 2" resulting in 1.5" difference from front to back instead of the stock 4" difference.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats the one I was looking at it looks very heavy and well made


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i guess they dont like chevrolet.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

on the chevy, go under the truck and turn the torsion bars, 2 full turns, cost is free!


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

What does that do to the suspension?



gregr1971 said:


> on the chevy, go under the truck and turn the torsion bars, 2 full turns, cost is free!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

dishman said:


> What does that do to the suspension?


Raises the front end and makes for a really rough ride.

Oh yea now that you have the leveling kit on get some new shocks that are made for the 2" difference.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Raises the front end and makes for a really rough ride.
> 
> Oh yea now that you have the leveling kit on get some new shocks that are made for the 2" difference.


on my hummer i turned the torsion bars to level it out and the ride is about the same, just make sure the you drive if for about 100 miles for it to settle in and then go and get an alignment


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

The 2008-2008 silverados do not have torsion bars. But you can level them with a spacer over the coil over shock. Did mine last night. Pretty easy.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Raises the front end and makes for a really rough ride.
> 
> Oh yea now that you have the leveling kit on get some new shocks that are made for the 2" difference.


Turning the bars on my 2500hd did not effect the ride quality, and 120,000 miles later, have never had to use an extended shock, most people turn the heck out of the bars there fore it has the stiff ride. i tighned mine exactly 2.5 turns on each side, sits level, rides like a typical 3/4 ton.

on my dodge, the shocks had approx. 6" of travel that i had to compress to get them back in after the 2" level kit, and ride quality did not change.

now, i just bought a new ford f-150 king ranch, and will do the same to it, i cannot tolerate a "nose diving" vehicle.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I drive mine hard so after the 2" kit was installed I almost ripped the factory shocks out. I have the new ones and havent had a problem again. Also I do NOT slow down for speed bumps.


----------

